# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Νίκος Μουσουνίδης

## Polyneikos

Ο *Νίκος Μουσουνίδης*, από τους νέους αθλητές (24 ετών) που αγωνίζονται από το 2016 , αλλά εντυπωσιάζουν από τις διαστάσεις του αλλά και από την προοπτική που δείχνει να έχει στο μέλλον!
Ζεί μόνιμα στην Θεσσαλονίκη
Αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στο 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB, στην κατηγορία  Juniors (εως 23 ετων) όπου πήρε την 1η θέση  καθώς και την 2η θέση στα +100 και τον Σεπτέμβριο έκανε μια πρώτη διεθνή συμμετοχή στο Arnold Classic στην Ισπανία.

*29ο ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  2016*





* Arnold Classic Europe 2016*





Το 2017 συμμετείχε στο Αγαθοκλεους  Grand Prix στην Κύπρο , κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο και κατόπιν συμμετέχει στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης και στο 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα





 ΙFBB 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2017



*Οι συμμετοχές του* 

1. 2016 ΙFBB  29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση Juniors, 2η θέση +100
2. 2016 Arnold Classic Europe
3. 2017 Αγαθοκλεους  Grand Prix  Γενικός Νικητής
4. 2017 Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2η θεση +100
5. 2017 ΙFBB 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η +100

Οι επόμενοι αγωνιστικοί στόχοι του Νίκου Μουσουνίδη είναι  το Arnold Classic τον Σεπτέμβριο στην Ισπανία , το ΕVLS Prague και στην συνέχεια τον Νοέμβριο το 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και το Diamond Cup στην Αθήνα.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Βουνό :02. Shock: 
Αν δεν βιαστή έχει πολύ μέλλον μπροστά του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

O Nίκος είναι μεγάλο ταλέντο και καλό παιδί , έχει τεράστιες δυνατότητες και ακόμη βρίσκεται στην αρχή , έχει πολύ μέλλον και με σωστη καθοδήγηση και δουλειά και μακρυα απο τραυματισμούς θα πάει πολυ ψηλά , γιατι δεν έχει εμφανής αδυναμίες και είναι ολοκληρωμένος αθλητής

----------


## Polyneikos

Δηλώνει παρών και ο Νίκος Μουσουνίδης, για το 31ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Θεσσαλονίκης, στις 27 Μαϊου στο Βελλίδειο.




Οι συμμετοχές του 


1. 2016 ΙFBB 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση Juniors, 2η θέση +100
2. 2016 Arnold Classic Europe
3. 2017 Αγαθοκλεους Grand Prix Γενικός Νικητής
4. 2017 Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2η θεση +100
5. 2017 ΙFBB 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η +100
6. 2017 Arnold Classic Spain
7. 2017 ΕVLS Prague +100 12η θέση
8. 2017 IFBB 19ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2η θέση +100
9. 2017 ΙFBB Diamond Cup Athens 3η θέση

----------

